
This is how Doom generates random numbers (1993) - nullbyte
https://github.com/id-Software/DOOM/blob/master/linuxdoom-1.10/m_random.c
======
nullbyte
This is the random number generator used in the original release of Doom (the
1993 video game).

I was leafing through the source code and stumbled upon "random.c"

I found it amusing to see how they generated random integers; basically, they
have a hardcoded array of "random" values, and whenever the game requires a
new random int, it will return the element at the array index and increment
the index by 1.

